# Assorted existing "horizontal hive" topics - from elsewhere.



## nickhefferan (Jul 26, 2018)

Found a few more to add to your list GregV (several of these you have posted helpful images in)

long deep hive vs. traditional lang
https://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?349967-long-deep-hive-vs-traditional-lang

Ukraine crossed frames
https://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?342436-Ukraine-crossed-frames/

Layens queen castle
https://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?350405-Layens-queen-castle

Lazutin Hive
https://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?311248-Lazutin-Hive

vertical double deep frame prototype
https://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?346509-vertical-double-deep-frame-prototype

Long Langstroth or Layens?
https://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?334515-Long-Langstroth-or-Layens

swarm control for deep horizonal hives?
https://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?345817-swarm-control-for-deep-horizonal-hives


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

nickhefferan said:


> Found a few more to add to your list GregV (several of these you have posted helpful images in)


Thanks nickhefferan!

Anyone who knows of more burred worthy "horizontal" topics - please do pull them up.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Bump for this topic.

Found a good youtube channel about Layens hives by accident - Enjoy Beekeeping
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9lTpBOyals7_YDsdnsxAyQ/videos


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

This guy runs long Dadant hives - great channel, but no subs (for shame).
Still a good one to even look and get some idea.
This is how a peasant way of keeping the bees looks like.

Here is a cool vid about two 20-frame long hives.
The deal is - he by some accident forgot about these two hives and did not touch them for a year (he thought he did - turned out that he did not).
This, btw, also means he did not treat them for mites - he stated so specifically.
Watch what happened (even if just look):


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Here is a very good channel in many ways - long hives is just on topic.
Here is a good video how to set the long hives for the winter.


----------



## r2t2 (Apr 20, 2016)

GregV said:


> Bump for this topic.
> 
> Found a good youtube channel about Layens hives by accident - Enjoy Beekeeping
> Enjoy Beekeeping


Thanks for this find Greg! I'm in the middle of building a Layens type hive and devouring all the info I can find. This forum is a gold mine.


----------

